# Long coat vs Puppy cut ?



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay,

This is a question about Emma. On the 23rd my husband asked me to take Emma to the professional groomer. He wanted her to look great because we were going to see his parents for Xmas ( 6 hr drive). I usually groom Emma. ( I also groom 2 Shelties and 2 Persian cats and I have even done horses) So I know how to prevent matts and know several good products. I found a lovely groomer. After looking Emma over ( she has never had a hair cut) she begged me not to cut her hair. I had her groom Emma with no hair cut.......just the stained face hairs, belly,etc. 

The issue is my hubby does not like the Full elegant coat of the Maltese in full coat. He says its not feasible because she is allowed to run all over our property at least 2 times a day.
I currently bathe her at least 1-2 x a week and I comb her daily or every second day. I try to prevent matts vs getting rid of matts. Luckily I have been very successful.

The groomer told me that a short coat will matt faster than a long one. Is that correct? I do shell out her belly and under her legs ( leg pits?) And I do trim the butt cheek area to prevent dingle berries.

I am now looking at managing the 2 Malts so I would like whatever would be easier.

PS Emma has her adult coat now and its about 4 -5 inches long

What is your experience.........


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I left Jax in a long coat for the first ten months, then trimmed it up a bit, then let his hair grow again for about six months. His hair was about an inch from the ground and we trimmed it to right below his belly. I just recently had him cut in a puppy cut! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the puppy cut! 

I felt I should give him a nice puppy cut because he'd been getting some serious mats, even with regular grooming. We just added a Whippet puppy and they play like crazy, which is why he started to mat. I don't know why your groomer said shorter hair mats easier than long, b/c that's definitely not my experience. Jax has had a couple mats, on his legs since his cut, but none on his body and he wore a sweater all day Christmas! 

I think, if you're thinking about doing the puppy cut, then do it!  It took me awhile to not be super attached to Jax's hair and actually cut it off! I'm so glad I did. It's much easier and a lot less stressful. I don't worry about him playing or his harness or getting dirty!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the look of a full coat and would never suggest to anyone that they cut it. If you enjoy grooming Emma and can keep up with it, I'd say leave it. She is gorgeous.

If it becomes a problem with two dogs, then cut it. If she plays with Twinkle, mats may become a problem. Puppy cuts are fun and much, much easier.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco was in full coat until just after a year. She started getting matts, so I had it cut into a puppy cut. She has really been a much happier dog since she was cut down. Coco hates being brushed, even though she still gets brushed at least once a day. Anyway, I'd say if you like it long, and you can keep up with it, why not leave it long? She doesn't even know the difference until after you cut it short. LOL! If your husband doesn't care for Emma's coat, I don't really understand why he cares...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I find the puppy cut MUCH easier to care for - I think it depends a lot on how much time you feel like devoting to it. If you have the time and enjoy
doing it, then keep it. If peace in the family is a real issue, then cut it. With the number of critters you're taking care of, I would think you' d want
to minimize the grooming time, especially since Emma likes to run around in the great outdoors. Or you could compromise, and do a version of the
"Cosy Cut" - body short, legs, tail, and head long, with or without topknot. Emma :wub: will look adorable with any haircut!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 31 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696463


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the puppy cut![/B]


me, too. I've also done this with most of our fosters (much to the chagrin of the NMR president!!)
I know I'd have a headache BIG TIME if I had to wear a top knot or two.
my theory for the puppy cut was that I'd rather play with my dogs instead of having to spend the extra time needed for grooming.

HOWEVER! A full show coat is beautiful and, if you're ok with the maintenance and love the look, by all means, consider keeping it.

You can also experiment like bonniesmom said: Mary Palmer leaves the legs long, yet cuts the rest short. I saw the photo of an incredibly cute Malt here on SM with short, puppy-length hair on the body, yet long hair on top of the head. Both variations are adorable.

Good luck with your decision and keep us posted!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Well puppy cut is definitely easier than coat, BUT, nothing is harder than growing coat out! I find thats when I get the most mats. We just got little Reina, who is in puppy cut and Stuart is in full coat....their antics have definitely put more mats in Stuart's hair, but I really want to grow Reina into coat and have them both long for awhile. Both are "shelled"; cut very short on the belly between the forearms all the way back...and trimmed around the behind to reduce dingleberries. :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i let both of mine grow out quite long before i knew if they could deal with the full coat or not. massimo's hair is quite cottony, his hair would mat something fierce. i decided to cut him down and i never looked back...he does well in a shorter 'do. his hair never mats now. his ears and tail are pretty long, but super easy to take care of. mini, she had just about a full coat a few times...but it just wasn't for her. she's VERY rambunctious and playful....she's definitely not the graceful sort .lol. so she's sportin a puppy cut as well and NEVER mats up. the shorter cuts are MUCH easier to manage. i'll always keep my fur kids in a puppy cut.

so i would have to disagree that a shorter cut causes more mats, if anything it prevents them.


----------

